# OMG! Ultra Light Hook Up! Nooooo!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

Even When You Play The Fish Correctly Anything Can Happen!

Today we'll be targeting large Yellowfin Surgeonfish known locally as "Pualu" by free lining bait using no weights & a small tiny mosquito hook. Using thinner line with smaller hooks means more hook-ups. The draw back? Line snapping to the hook either bending out straight to it being bitten in half. A small finesse reel & a short sensitive rod completes the equation. When the big predators aren't around you can depend on action going light.

This was a cold windy December day off a pier. This time of year fish aren't plentiful. Also me & my friend Jared have been sick all month. Only had a few hits which were thrown back since they're small. Then this hit came out of the blue. Normally a 3-4lb Surgeonfish will take 3-5min to land. This one lasted over 10min with power to spare! Eventually it spit the small hook & took off. Amazingly the line didn't snap. Just remember the fish is in charge. Never force it using this type of ultra light tackle. Of course you can use stronger line & a thicker larger hook. But expect less hits as the fish will see this & will shy away. Also grazers like Rudderfish, Unicornfish & Surgeonfish have tiny mouths. This makes ultra lighting a popular finesse sport!


----------

